# Horn loaded bass/PA cab



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Hpoefully some will want to watch me build a horn loaded Eminence Deltalite II 2512. Two way system with 22 tweeter melded array. Don't ask too tech of a quetion I'm a carpenter not an audio engineer. :smile:



























I'm not pushing a product I just thought you would like to see a build thread. Any tech stuff look here.
http://www.billfitzmaurice.com/index.html


----------

